# Xandria - Choked



## Nazarath

*My little girl Xandira died last night after me & lilspaz determind she was choking. I called an emergency vet but he didn't "deal" with rats so I was at a loss until WENSDAY! :'(. So I layed with her a dozed at about 4:35am and when I woke at 6:30am she was gone *bawls like a baby*. I've buried her in our pet cemetary and I'll post pictures of her tumb stone when I'm done with it. I miss her so much :'(. *


----------



## ladylady

Aww sorry thats awfy sad


----------



## DonnaK

I'm so sorry, Naz


----------



## twitch

this has always worried me. there have been tons of talk about not feeding a rat this or that in case they choke but some of the buggers will snarf back so dang fast that everything becomes a danger. does anyone know how to do a ratty-hiemlick?


----------



## fallinstar

im so sorry 4 ur loss naz x


----------



## Inesita

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OnlyOno

oh naz that's so awful, i'm sorry to hear that. she was so young too.  do you know what she might have been choking on?

i know that with dogs (and rats have similar anatomy) you can pick their hind legs up so that their head is forced down and it can help. you can also smack them between the shoulder blades (how hard on a rat i'm not sure). lastly you can grasp them on the soft part of their belly, right behind the last ribs and squeeze quickly and hard a couple times. they are so tiny and delicate though, you can only do that a couple times, and you'd be better off taking them to a vet. i'm so sorry that no one could help you naz, that's so mean. i'm sure that little xandria is doing so much better now though.


----------



## ratvocate

Im so sorry for your loss! :O(


----------



## Berks

sorry for your loss


below is a link for rattie heimlick...

http://spazrats.tripod.com/emergencies.html#fling


----------



## kkdepp

I'm so sorry....At least she's completely happy now with all the other little rattie souls....


----------



## Stephanie

ratty heimlick is fairly simple just hold the ratty in one hand around the neck with the other hand at the base of their tail make sure nothing is within an arms length then put the rat over your head and bring her back down swiftly until they are tail over head do this three or four times then give her a break. One of my girls choked last night and all i had to do wsa rub her throat and it came out. i would recomend to EVERY rat owner that you get Debbie "the rat lady" Ducommun's book Rat health guide. you can order it from her website www.ratfanclub.org. There is TONS of useful info like this!

I am so sorry for your loss naz i hope that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Nazarath

*ty everyone, sorry I didn't come back here for a while. I just wanted 2 come here & not cry before I posted again. *


----------

